# Northwest Hancock



## SilentCal (Dec 31, 2003)

Looking for information on this peak.   In summer months,  is it easier to get there by climbing North Hancock then bushwhacking across the ridge or is there a herd path from the Cedar Brook Trail.   I read somewhere that there used to be a firetower on the summit.  Are there any views from this spot?  Also  How tough is it to climb the Arrow Slide on North Hancock?


----------



## Max (Dec 31, 2003)

You know, Silent Cal, I took a look at the map on this one, and just from general recollections I'm wondering if it's not easier to totally bushwhack this peak from the north.  I'm sure you've been on the Bonds before and have seen the remnants and traces of the old logging roads on the back side of NW Hancock that actually appear to the eye as "contour lines."  I'm thinking it might be better to use these features as a way to the summit.  I only say that because of the thick vegetation that exists on the regular Hancock peaks, and that bushwhacking across might be a tougher proposition.  I'm heading up to do the Hancocks on New Years day with Garry G. and perhaps I can get a better perspective and come back with a more concrete opinion.  I've never really looked at this one before, but I heard it may get added to the Trailwrights as a new summit on their list.  Garry is doing the Trailwrights and I'm sure he's interested in this if it gets added to the list, so we'll have plenty to talk about tomorrow!

Max


----------



## Mohamed Ellozy (Jan 1, 2004)

Max said:
			
		

> ... but I heard it may get added to the Trailwrights as a new summit on their list.


Interesting.  I always believed that the Trailwrights list, unlike the AMC lists but like the ADK46ers, was a static list, _not_ to be revised in light of newer maps.  Where did you hear that they plan to revise it?

That peak interests me for a different reason.  I have done all the current peaks on the New England 100 Highest list, and all the former peaks _except_ for this one.  Would love to do it one summer.


----------



## Max (Jan 1, 2004)

I'm not sure where I heard it Mohamed, but it was floating around in an email I got from someone, so I'm not real sure how accurate it is.  I was up on the Hancocks today, but unfortunately the cloud cover was pretty low and not very conducive to checking out a route from the col between North and South Hancock.

BTW it was a pretty easy hike on the Hancocks today...we did not use snowshoes or crampons, though it was a bit sketchy coming down from the north peak.


----------

